# What Book are You Reading Now?



## ledmitter (Apr 14, 2012)

*The Gift of Fear*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0440508835/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Wow. That first chapter was riveting.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 14, 2012)

_A Tale of Two Cities_ (yes, really), _Drift_ by Rachel Maddow, _The Postmoral_ by Drew Magary, _The Second Book of The Tao_ by Stephen Mitchell.

Don't forget to recommend a book for the season in the Recommend A Book thread..


----------



## buds224 (Apr 14, 2012)

Arguing with Idiots.


----------



## välineurheilija (Apr 14, 2012)

Frozen hell.


----------



## RBR (Apr 14, 2012)

.....


----------



## yota4by4 (Apr 14, 2012)

Digital Photography by Scott Kelby
Understanding Exposure by Brian Peterson


----------



## robolight (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Remembered Earth. Alistair Reynolds

The official illustrated NHL History. Arthur Pincus

ThrowModo. A history of Indonesian Komodo Dragon Throwing. Tirso Yap
Apparently Komodo Dragon Throwing has been a sport for ages.
Fascinating reading.


----------



## PCC (Apr 14, 2012)

_The Hobbit_


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 17, 2012)

Just started "Leviathans of Jupiter" from Ben Bova, a prolific writer of decent SciFi.

Geoff


----------



## walterr839 (Apr 17, 2012)

Coup D'etat Ben Coes


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Mar 31, 2020)

since i haven't watched tv in more than a decade, there's lots of time to read. just finished. [ < goodreads book link, source of below description by the Author ]

_My goal with this book is to provide the ultimate resource for those interested in the science behind the carnivore diet, and guidance for how to eat this way in order to achieve optimal health.

I discuss our ancestral origins as hunters, and how eating animals made us human. I go into detail about plant toxins of all types, where they are found, and how to avoid these toxins. I also discuss the superiority of animal foods in terms of nutrient bioavailability, and I debunk all of the myths about animal foods being bad for us or bad for the environment. At the end of the book, I provide a detailed guide for eating a nose to tail carnivore diet, and I discuss how to avoid the common pitfalls. As a bonus, there are sample meal plans, starter recipes (the cookbook is in the works too!), and resources for obtaining high quality animal foods. The Carnivore Code has everything you need to deeply understand and implement the carnivore diet your ancestors thrived on for the last 4 million years, and is thoroughly substantiated with science with over 350 references_


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Apr 11, 2020)

Finished Michael Connelly's Mickey Haller #1 and #2 (The Lincoln Lawyer and The Brass Verdict). Reading #3 The Reversal. Mickey Haller, Harry Bosch, Rachel Walling, Jack McEvoy - the gang's all there.


----------



## jrgold (Apr 11, 2020)

Red Rising series by Pierce Brown. Sci Fi series, a blue collar minor finds out the elite “golds” have been lying to everyone on their planet to keep them in check and fights back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBR (Apr 11, 2020)

.....


----------



## chassesauvage (Apr 11, 2020)

linchpin by seth godin


----------



## Poppy (Apr 11, 2020)

Upon completion of the 12 book series by Bernard Cornwell _*The Saxon Chronicles*_


> _*The Saxon Stories*_ (also known as _Saxon Tales_/_Saxon Chronicles_ in the US and _The Warrior Chronicles_ and most recently as _The Last Kingdom_ series) is a historical novel series written by Bernard Cornwell about the history of Anglo-Saxon England in the ninth and tenth centuries. The protagonist of the series is Uhtred of Bebbanburg, born to a Saxon lord in Northumbria, but captured and adopted by the Danes. The story takes place during the Danish invasions of Britain, when all but one of the English kingdoms are conquered. The name of the fictional protagonist comes from the historical Uhtred the Bold; Cornwell is descended from this long ago family.[1]​[2]​The story centers on the emergence of England as a nation on the island of Britain from the vision and actions of Alfred, later dubbed "the Great". King Alfred of Wessex reluctantly accepts that he cannot drive the invaders from the island, after his defeat at Wilton, and is forced to make peace with them. His heirs consolidate what Alfred begins.
> The first six novels in the series were adapted for three seasons of the television series _The Last Kingdom_, starring Alexander Dreymon. Cornwell subsequently posted a note on his web site: "_The Warrior Chronicles_/_Saxon Stories_ have been renamed _The Last Kingdom_ series". [3]​
> The third season of ten episodes was released by Netflix on 19 November 2018.[4]​ On 26 December 2018, the series was renewed for a fourth season by Netflix.[5]​



I read a couple of books of _*Mary Queen of Scots*_, One of _*Henry the 8th*_, and his daughters, then back to _*King James VI and I*_. *King* of Scotland as *James* VI from 24 July 1567 and *King* of England and Ireland as *James* I from the union of the Scottish and English crowns on 24 March 1603 until his death in 1625.


There was so much bloodshed between the followers of "the nailed God" and the "Old Gods" and then within Christianity depending upon the interpretation of _*The Bible*_ and who was King or Queen of England at the time, that I decided to read the book and interpret it myself. 

I have completed 85% and am about to start _The Gospel According to John_ in the New Testament.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Apr 11, 2020)

Mickey Haller #4


----------



## wacbzz (Apr 12, 2020)

I listen to Fresh Air most every day and on March 31, 2020, Terry Gross interviewed Bart Ehrman. I picked up his new book - _Heaven and Hell: A History of the Afterlife - _after listening. Ehrman is one of the foremost scholars on the New Testament. The podcast is a great listen, available for free on npr.org.

I’m also reading _Search for a whisky bothy_ by Ralfy. If you drink scotch and don’t know Ralfy, for shame.  It’s a great collection of stories and anecdotes from his life. You can find him on YouTube.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (May 7, 2020)

Void Moon (Harry Bosch Universe #12), Michael Connelly 1999.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## jrgold (May 14, 2020)

Just finished the third book of the red rising series by Pierce Brown. Great example of sci-fi where sci-fi is the background as opposed to the focus. The story is more about the class struggle between the blue collar and the ruling elite. It’s not a soft read, very war focused. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbodog (May 16, 2020)

Finished: guns, germs, and steel
Currently: the death of expertise


----------



## ledbetter (May 16, 2020)

turbodog said:


> Finished: guns, germs, and steel
> Currently: the death of expertise


Congrats! Guns, germs, and steel is awesome but not an easy read. If you liked the topic, you might also like “Against the Grain” by James Scott. Informative and enjoyable.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (May 19, 2020)

Book two (of 20) of his Scot Harvath series.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (May 24, 2020)

His first book. Timely in that Memorial day is tomorrow.


----------



## jrgold (May 24, 2020)

5S8Zh5 said:


> Book two (of 20) of his Scot Harvath series.



is that book in the same genre as Dune?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (May 26, 2020)

Almost done with The Terminal List (James Reece #1), Jack Carr 2018.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (May 28, 2020)

Put down White Fang, which I started earlier today, and started Fair Warning (Jack McEvoy #3), Michael Connelly 2020, which just arrived today.


----------



## StarHalo (May 28, 2020)

jrgold said:


> is that book in the same genre as Dune?



If you're wanting legendary sci-fi, look to Ted Chiang's _Exhalation_ if you didn't already read it last year when it blew up; it's a collection of shorter stories, but they're of that caliber where the storytelling is so strong that it transcends genre, this one appears on plenty of non-sci-fi fans' lists..


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (May 29, 2020)

> Ted Chiang's _Exhalation[_QUOTE]
> 
> ^ A great read. He wrote Story of Your Life, which the Amy Adams movie Arrival (2016) was based.
> 
> ...


----------



## jrgold (May 29, 2020)

StarHalo said:


> If you're wanting legendary sci-fi, look to Ted Chiang's _Exhalation_ if you didn't already read it last year when it blew up; it's a collection of shorter stories, but they're of that caliber where the storytelling is so strong that it transcends genre, this one appears on plenty of non-sci-fi fans' lists..



i’m reading jemisin’s “the fifth season” now, will put that on the list next, thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jun 17, 2020)

Finished
Dance Hall of the Dead (Leaphorn & Chee #2), Tony Hillerman 1973 &
The Blessing Way (Leaphorn & Chee #1), Tony Hillerman 1970

Started Listening Woman (Leaphorn & Chee #3), Tony Hillerman 1978.


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 17, 2020)

curius goerge goes to rehab


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jun 18, 2020)

Animal Dreams, Barbara Kingsolver 1990.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 19, 2020)

One on how not to end my sentences is a preposition. :nana:


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jul 24, 2020)

Hour Game (Sean King & Michelle Maxwell #2), David Baldacci 2004.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 30, 2020)

*"The Boy Captives."*

By: Clinton L. Smith

Non-fiction. Two young boys get kidnapped by Indians during the years of the settling of the Wild West in America. Indoctrinated into Comanche, and Apache tribes (with one brother sold to Geronimo). The only two brothers known to have endured captivity, and made it back alive.

If you enjoy your non-fiction with a politically correct slant, this is NOT the book for you. If you want your non-fiction to tell it like it is, with no sugar-coating of reality; this is the book for you.

What struck me was the sheer lack of any caring for human life. Human life is precious? Oh heck no! Absolutely worthless back then, in that setting. People getting murdered for their horse or just for fun?.... Common thing for the Author. About as common as the Sun rising in the morning.


----------



## jrgold (Jul 30, 2020)

finished the Stormlight Archives by Sanderson so naturally reading Mistborn now. I really like how simple his writing style is, but character development is complex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbodog (Jul 31, 2020)

Cult Of Trump.


----------



## Folgore202 (Jul 31, 2020)

Articles on the post-COVID real estate market in the Mediterantean, because I have to write an investment strategy into this property in Spain and I'm a bit overdue... 
But before that, I was reading Stefan Zweig's _The World of Yesterday_; that's a pretty fascinating, if naive, insight in what the people who grew in the Austro-Hungarian Empire felt and thought after the country fell apart and was divided between all of the countries of Central and Southern Europe...


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jul 31, 2020)

Mike Bowditch #2 - The Poacher's Son #1 is also great.


----------



## SCEMan (Jul 31, 2020)

5S8Zh5 said:


> Finished
> Dance Hall of the Dead (Leaphorn & Chee #2), Tony Hillerman 1973 &
> The Blessing Way (Leaphorn & Chee #1), Tony Hillerman 1970
> 
> Started Listening Woman (Leaphorn & Chee #3), Tony Hillerman 1978.



I read all the Hillerman books about 10 years ago. Great stuff! When I was in New Mexico visiting relatives I even toured some of the locations mentioned in his stories.


----------



## SCEMan (Jul 31, 2020)

I've always been a WW2 buff but this book has so much first-hand information I was unaware of before. A must read for others with similar interests.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jul 31, 2020)

SCEMan said:


> I read all the Hillerman books about 10 years ago. Great stuff! When I was in New Mexico visiting relatives I even toured some of the locations mentioned in his stories.


That would be something. Did you see Spider Rock and Ship Rock? And the four mountains. Finished the series the other week.


----------



## SCEMan (Jul 31, 2020)

5S8Zh5 said:


> That would be something. Did you see Spider Rock and Ship Rock? And the four mountains. Finished the series the other week.



If I recall I only made it to Ship Rock, Teec Nos Pas and some of the other adjacent spots. Just not enough time...
I had this map with me:


----------



## scout24 (Aug 3, 2020)

Folgore 202- That wasn't an article, it was sale listings. I edited it out. Please re-read forum policies and rules. Thanks.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 3, 2020)

Instruction manual(s) and spec book(s).


----------



## jrgold (Aug 25, 2020)

Monster Hunters International by Larry Correia, quite a few mentions of Surefires! [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Sep 5, 2020)

Sacred Cow: The Case for (Better) Meat, Diana Rodgers, Robb Wolf 2020.


----------



## LeanBurn (Sep 5, 2020)

The Bible. Its all I care to read these days.


----------



## SCEMan (Sep 5, 2020)

Great medicine for these difficult times.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Sep 9, 2020)

Notes from a Small Island (Notes from a Small Island #1), Bill Bryson 1995.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Oct 3, 2020)

Dersu the Trapper (Prin taigaua Extremului Orient #2), by Vladimir Arsenyev 1923


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Oct 3, 2020)

My Night time book is "Anne of Avonlea" (it`s the sequel to Anne of Green Gables). my Daytime book is "Free Play" by Nachmanovitch.


----------



## Lemurian (Oct 3, 2020)

Rage by Bob Woodward.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 3, 2020)

LeanBurn said:


> The Bible. Its all I care to read these days.



It's hard to go wrong with 66 classics. 73 books if you're Catholic.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 8, 2020)

Recently finished up "The Wallace Guidebook: For Emergency care and Survival."

Not bad as a primer. Mainly read it to review on my YouTube channel. My book review playlist gets the least number of views combined. But I cover important topics, so I don't mind.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 8, 2020)

SCEMan said:


> I've always been a WW2 buff but this book has so much first-hand information I was unaware of before. A must read for others with similar interests.


SCEMan,
Thanks for the recommendation!

I picked this up at the library a couple of days ago, and I am already about 1/3rd through it. I've been thinking that I need to find a good book to read, and I am glad you suggested this one.

This book, like many, lacks maps. It's about 35 years since I read a lot about the War of the Pacific. I need maps to know where these different islands are.

The last book I read was "Survive!" by Les Stroud.
I didn't finish it.
I like his show, and enjoyed the light-hearted videos about surviving the Covid-19. I guess I am over - reading survival manuals.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Oct 9, 2020)

Sean King & Michelle Maxwell #3


----------



## Poppy (Oct 9, 2020)

5s8Zh5,
Earlier you asked about Spider Rock.
In 1999 we took a road trip across the US and back. We stopped at Canyon de Chelly, and hiked most of the way down. Once back up top, I saw a sign for "Spider Rock". It was pretty darn hot, so my wife and daughter elected to stay in the motorhome, while my son and I walked 1/4 mile to the lookout to see "Spider Rock."
Either at that time, or the year earlier, one of the 4x4 truck companies (I don't remember which one) was running a commercial with their truck perched on top of it, so we just had to go and take a look.

It was certainly a sight to see. Previously seeing the TV commercial made it a bit more special. I don't know if they air-lifted the truck up there, or did it with the magic of television, and cgi, but there is no way it could have been driven up there.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Oct 10, 2020)

Poppy said:


> 5s8Zh5,
> Earlier you asked about Spider Rock.
> In 1999 we took a road trip across the US and back. We stopped at Canyon de Chelly, and hiked most of the way down. Once back up top, I saw a sign for "Spider Rock". It was pretty darn hot, so my wife and daughter elected to stay in the motorhome, while my son and I walked 1/4 mile to the lookout to see "Spider Rock."
> Either at that time, or the year earlier, one of the 4x4 truck companies (I don't remember which one) was running a commercial with their truck perched on top of it, so we just had to go and take a look.
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for posting that great story.

:thumbsup:


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Oct 12, 2020)

First Family (Sean King & Michelle Maxwell #4), David Baldacci 2009.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Oct 19, 2020)

Just started "the Catcher in the Rye" by J.D. Salinger.


----------



## SCEMan (Oct 19, 2020)

Makes you think twice about hiking alone...


----------



## goodcolors (Oct 20, 2020)

[h=2]Notes on Blindness: A Journey Through the Dark[/h]its about the experience of someone who has recently lost his vision and is blind... it alwasy gives me the creeps even thinking about being blind and not being able to see things


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Oct 31, 2020)

SCEMan said:


> Makes you think twice about hiking alone...



^ That was a good read - thanks for the recommendation.

Am on book 3 of C.J. Box' Joe Pickett series.


----------



## wacbzz (Oct 31, 2020)

The last memoir I read that was this good was _Hitch-22_. This is a real eye opener into the world of the Seattle/grunge music world that was the 90’s. Do yourself a favor and read what (probably for most people) the “other side” is like...


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 1, 2020)

5S8Zh5 said:


> ood read - thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> Am on book 3 of C.J. Box' Joe Pickett series.



^ put that down for now and am reading Jack Reacher #25. A great read so far. This is Lee Child's last input into the series, and iirc his brother Andrew, who cowrote this with LC, is taking over the series after a few more being written with Lee.


----------



## JimIslander (Nov 1, 2020)

Thank You For My Service
- Mat Best


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 14, 2020)

Mickey Haller #6


----------



## SCEMan (Nov 14, 2020)

I remember when this happened and it freaked a lot of folks out.
Very mysterious death, never really solved...


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 15, 2020)

5S8Zh5 said:


> Mickey Haller #6



^ unfortunately he (Michael Connelly) ruined it with politics - twice.

Joe Picket #7


----------



## raggie33 (Nov 16, 2020)

i still trully cant read. unless its a few paragraphs anything longer and my mind just wanders. to recentlyi coulndt even watch z long movie. im pretty much a complete idiot


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 16, 2020)

_Snow Crash_ by Neal Stephenson - mostly for the pleasure of the absurd-yet-plausible alternative future he lays out.


----------



## aginthelaw (Nov 16, 2020)

Shadow warrior by David Everett. Don’t know why you can’t get it in the USA. I guess it has something to do with profiting from crime. Like all gangster non-fiction isn’t like that. I read all 441 pages in less than 36 hours. It was sad, amusing, riveting, inspiring and thoughtful. Thanks to one of our forum members I got a copy from down unda.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 27, 2020)

Short story collection.


----------

